# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Microsoft SQL Server

## YAYAM

*Microsoft SQL Server*


Microsoft SQL Server — система управления реляционными базами данных (РСУБД), разработанная корпорацией Microsoft.

Microsoft SQL Server 2017
Microsoft SQL Server 2019

Download SQL Server Management Studio (SSMS)

Ключи
*Скрытый текст*
SQL Server 2019
Enterprise：HMWJ3-KY3J2-NMVD7-KG4JR-X2G8G
Strandard：PMBDC-FXVM3-T777P-N4FY8-PKFF4


SQL Server 2017
Enterprise：TDKQD-PKV44-PJT4N-TCJG2-3YJ6B
Enterprise Core：6GPYM-VHN83-PHDM2-Q9T2R-KBV83
Strandard：PHDV4-3VJWD-N7JVP-FGPKY-XBV89
Web：WV79P-7K6YG-T7QFN-M3WHF-37BXC


SQL Server 2016
Enterprise：MDCJV-3YX8N-WG89M-KV443-G8249
Enterprise Core：TBR8B-BXC4Y-298NV-PYTBY-G3BCP
Standard：B9GQY-GBG4J-282NY-QRG4X-KQBCR
Web：BXJTY-X3GNH-WHTHG-8V3XK-T8243


SQL Server 2014
Business Intelligence：GJPF4-7PTW4-BB9JH-BVP6M-WFTMJ
Developer：82YJF-9RP6B-YQV9M-VXQFR-YJBGX
Enterprise：27HMJ-GH7P9-X2TTB-WPHQC-RG79R
Enterprise Core：TJYBJ-8YGH6-QK2JJ-M9DFB-D7M9D
Strandard：P7FRV-Y6X6Y-Y8C6Q-TB4QR-DMTTK
Web：J9MBB-R8PMP-R8WTW-8JJRD-C6GGW

----------

Demoniak (27.10.2022), goodcat999 (27.09.2022), xorh (09.05.2021)

----------

